
Ask HN: System uptime monitoring software? - xook
Digital Ocean&#x27;s interface shows disk I&#x2F;O, CPU, memory, disk usage, process list, and bandwidth total. It&#x27;s nice to have without having to tunnel in every time. Sometimes I just want to have a quick glance without running through lines of text (not to say I don&#x27;t enjoy that, of course!).<p>This would apply to my personal project(s) and time, so there is no need to be concerned with full-scale deployment. Under a FOSS license and a decent UI (or well enough put together), what options are there to consider?
======
adtac
I created [https://status.commento.io/](https://status.commento.io/) for
Commento [1] a few days ago and I'm open to open-sourcing the software under
MIT if there's enough interest (I don't want to go through the hassle
otherwise; and it _is_ a hassle because I need to make it generic and not
Commento specific). It's heavily inspired in UI by Stripe's.

Although I should mention it's very simple and does only basic stuff like
GET/POST requests to measure availability and performance (latency of
response). But I imagine you'll be able to write custom extensions easily.

[1] [https://commento.io](https://commento.io) (still in private beta, sorry!)

------
mischief6
check out prometheus and grafana. it's all that a bag of chips.

